# Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

					Bei Geizhals gibt es ab sofort ein monatliches Produkträtsel. Dabei haben Sie die Chance, das abgebildete Produkt zu gewinnen, wenn Sie das Gerät erkennen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Also der Bildausschnitt ist aus dem Bild, dass man bei Preisvergleich auch finden kann ja?


----------



## cryzen (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Also der Bildausschnitt ist aus dem Bild, dass man bei Preisvergleich auch finden kann ja?


   habe das bild gleich bei google gefunden wo ich wusste nach wa sich suchen musste


----------



## hotfirefox (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Erst dachte ich es wäre das Eierphone 5 aber das war Gh als Gewinn wohl zu teuer.


----------



## Original-80 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Erst dachte ich es wäre das Eierphone 5 ...



Ha stimmt, dacht ich zuerst auch. Danach folgte dann   - soll ich jetzt die richtige Generation an den unterschiedlich abgerundeten Ecken erraten, oder was??
"Bis mein Blick auf das hier fiel - "Tipp: diesmal handelt es sich um ein Produkt aus dem Bereich Audio/HiFi". Danach wars dann klar, aber leider
fiel mir auch noch der blöde Bundeswehrspruch - "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil." - ein. So holt einen die Vergangenheit ein - wat ein Shit deren Gehirnwäsche wirkt immer noch


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Muss man auch das Generation  zuschreiben oder reicht der allgemeine Name?


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Ich habe iPhone 3G hingeschrieben, alles andere ist kein gerät.


----------



## Original-80 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

K.A. - ich habs vorsichtshalber gemacht. Die Trageschlaufe ist schließlich ein eindeutiges Produktmerkmal/Mehrwert


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Ich jetzt es auch und hoffe das ich gewinne.
Aber eine direkte Mail bekommt nicht?


----------



## cryzen (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich habe iPhone 3G hingeschrieben, alles andere ist kein gerät.


  ist aber falsch leider


----------

